# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Request] Script to create ui like EnemyGrids, autocasting dots

## thearrowguy

Anyone know a way to create a clickable list of enemies within x yards to be able to cast on. Also if its possible to script something like if they arent affected by flame shock then apply flame shock, move to next target, rince repeat, and have that script toggleable or end somewhere? Im new to scripting so I dont know how I could accomplish this, or if someone could just write it for me lol

----------


## ev0

Automating that sorta thing will get you banned, however you could potentially build a plugin for EnemyGrid (see below)

Overview - Enemy Grid - Addons - Projects - WoW CurseForge

----------


## thearrowguy

> Automating that sorta thing will get you banned, however you could potentially build a plugin for EnemyGrid (see below)
> 
> Overview - Enemy Grid - Addons - Projects - WoW CurseForge


The addon is broken now because I think they removed unit IDs so it only works on npcs now. Is there a work around for that?

----------


## ev0

> The addon is broken now because I think they removed unit IDs so it only works on npcs now. Is there a work around for that?



Overview - Spy - Addons - Projects - WoW CurseForge

Try this one?

----------

